# Oil question



## IceColdJones (Jul 17, 2007)

I always use synthetic oil in my VR6 and I think I put Mobile1 in last time. I don't drive it hard at all so I change it every 7k miles but how many months would the oil be good for? I've only driven about 5.5k miles in the last 6 months. Is there a certain period of time to follow as a guideline along with the 5-7k miles? I just don't know if I should change oil now or wait til 1500 more miles.
Anything preferred over Mobile1 synthetic too? I'm sure there are plenty of threads on this though


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Oil question (IceColdJones)*

i use castrol syntec 5-40w. the european blend shizz. which everyone says is good. and it meets the vw 402 spec or whatever # it is.
but i also change it at 3k, which is completely unnecessary, but im FI, so might as well.


----------



## IceColdJones (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Oil question (One Gray GLI)*

how many months is good though?


----------



## jefswat (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Oil question (IceColdJones)*

The stealer wanted to put 5w 30 castrol in my car


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: Oil question (IceColdJones)*

The only way to know is to do a used oil analysis (look up "Blackstone Labs". They'll tell you about your engine health and if you could leave your oil in longer, etc... They'll send you a kit to grab a sample and ship it back to them. There's not really a set time for most oils, as far as I know. I'm in the same boat - I work from home and do little driving anymore.


----------



## sleepy1 (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Oil question (IceColdJones)*

Re: your time question - Just as a reference point, all the cars I've encountered with 10K+ mile service intervals (M-B, Porsche, etc) typically put a 1-year maximum between oil changes.


----------



## limastock (Feb 17, 2009)

I change the synthetic in all my cars between 5k and 7k but I drive alot so ill hit 7k in like 4 months. 6 months/5.5k? Id change it.
Also I use Amsoil. I dont really trust putting auto zone/pep boys oils in my cars.


----------



## IceColdJones (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Oil question (sleepy1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepy1* »_Re: your time question - Just as a reference point, all the cars I've encountered with 10K+ mile service intervals (M-B, Porsche, etc) typically put a 1-year maximum between oil changes. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif this is what I like to hear, I'll change it by June


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

I want my engine to last forever so I change my oil every 4.5K or every 5 months. I run Amsoil.


----------



## IceColdJones (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (apstguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apstguy* »_I want my engine to last forever so I change my oil every 4.5K or every 5 months. I run Amsoil.

where do you guys buy amsoil? what weight is it and how many quarts would I need?


----------



## IceColdJones (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (IceColdJones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IceColdJones* »_
where do you guys buy amsoil? what weight is it and how many quarts would I need?

^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Oil question (IceColdJones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IceColdJones* »_....I'm sure there are plenty of threads on this though









There are plenty of threads, and many articles on the web...
Best advice is: follow your warranty recommended service intervals using the oil it says to use. 
If you are out of warranty... Mobil 1, especially VW502 rated, is conservatively good for 10K miles in routine and moderately severe service. There are LOTS of people who've had oil analysis' that support this. 
If you want to go beyond 10K miles then it's good to keep the following in mind: you need to add a quart of fresh oil to refresh the TBN. Usually, this happens automatically as the engine will 'burn off' at least one quart in the 10k interval. 
Also, you should have used oil analysis performed to find the sweet spot for your engine, considering your driving habits. In practice, two or three UOA's and you've paid for an oil change so in my opinion 10K is a good, practical, OCI when using any high-quality synthetic with a VW502 rating.


----------



## IceColdJones (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Oil question (BuddyWh)*

thanks man, I probably won't push to 10k and I'll just change it at 7k but I just wanted to know the duration of months where it would needed to be changed regardless of miles. and where can I purchase amsoil and in what weight do I need it for my 24v VR6?


----------



## Flyboy26 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Oil question (IceColdJones)*

Time intervals are really best determined by an oil analysis. 
(as are actual mileage intervals). But a quick way to check
whether the oil is still up to task, is to put a drop of your oil
(off the dipstick) onto a container of water. If the oil is still
doing it's job, the oil will bead on the surface of the water. 
If it's not, the oil will disperse into a film.


----------



## IceColdJones (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Oil question (Flyboy26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flyboy26* »_Time intervals are really best determined by an oil analysis. 
(as are actual mileage intervals). But a quick way to check
whether the oil is still up to task, is to put a drop of your oil
(off the dipstick) onto a container of water. If the oil is still
doing it's job, the oil will bead on the surface of the water. 
If it's not, the oil will disperse into a film. 


damn, that is some pretty good info. I will remember this for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

